# Let's Hear What You Have To Say (Couples)



## Snow Angel (Jun 21, 2017)

For those of you that are married, dating, (in a relationship) what do you like most about your partner? Talk about your chemistry and good stuff!


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 21, 2017)

What I like about swamptoad (Jeff) is that he makes me laugh. He can be very aggravating since he gets a kick out of tickling me all the time. But I wouldn't trade him for the world. :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2017)

Let's see.... I like that she can tolerate me tickling her .... for only so long.  I enjoy getting out of the apartment and doing photography with her. She's exceptionally good at taking pictures. That's something that we both need to start doing more of. We still both like to use real cameras instead of the smart phone. 


Currently, I like our video game chemistry. Snow Angel (Rebecca) and I have been playing Destiny and Minecraft. Perhaps Destiny, mostly. We're addicts! :doh:


----------

